# Skinny girls!, a warning about overweight boys...



## will22 (Mar 28, 2011)

Whats really important is on the inside, he is a really nice guy, etc.. Fine, fair enough. A few warnings about fat guys though.
-blood sugar swings, this comes from carb binging, and results in mood swings. It's a non-stop Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde scenario. 
-most probably have pre-diabetes, but your hubby may become diabetic, which means even larger mood swings because he'll feel bad when his sugar is high too. Also, many important moments will be halted because of a the constant need for blood sugar checking.
-You'll find yourself bringing him things, or he'll get his kids to bring him things. How gross and lazy!
-On a related note, your living in a house together, he'll most often be too lazy to walk over to you, he just yells at you to get your attention. 
-Smelliness, poor hygiene. He didn't smell that bad when you first met him? Wait until his clothes are off. 
-Eating noises - He eats fairly fast to get all that food in. Its not a pleasant thing to listen to everyday. There are many other frequent noises you will have to get accustomed to.
-Food in the house - There's a good chance you'll adopt his eating habits. Its much easier for you to adopt his eating habits, than it is for him to adjust to yours. After many years. equilibrium will be reached. That equilibrium will probably involve be you being much more overweight than you ever thought possible.
-Shut-ins - A sedentary lifestyle for years and years. Its not fun. Your kids will not find it fun. Happiness comes from social interaction, you will be having less of that due to your sedentary lifestyle.
- You won't date a dude who does drugs? - Simple carb binging (crackers, doughnuts, cereal, anything in a packet), which is a hallmark of being overweight, is more powerful than any prescription anti-depressant. Simple carbs stimulate the release of insulin. Insulin in turn increases the ratio of Tryptophan over other amino acids. Tryptophan is a pre-cursor to serotonin. The more tryptophan the more serotonin production. The end result, and why sugary cereals make you feel happy, is a flood of serotonin. Many illegal drugs work by way of stimulating serotonin release.

So they we go. A pretty good list. Opinions?


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

.............opcorn


----------



## Harpuia (Apr 10, 2010)

...

I'm speechless.


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

will22 said:


> So they we go. A pretty good list. Opinions?


As a guy who is pretty skinny and athletic... this is a list of absurd generalizations.


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

Harpuia said:


> ...
> 
> I'm speechless.


What the.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Teehee.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm sorry, but I say this kindly. You are an *******.


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

skinny-guy-lost-skinny-girl-to-overweight-guy rage... lol.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Haha exactly snuffy. Sounds like an overweight guy won someone over instead of you, and judging by your post I'd think it had something to do with personality!


----------



## Absolution (Jan 12, 2010)

What is this, I don't even...


----------



## kippan (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^ ahahaha YES!


----------



## lanzman (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

GunnyHighway said:


>


:lol


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Beer guts are sexy.

Yeah, I said it.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

kippan said:


>


I take offense to that >=(

:lol


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

Ladies and gentlemen, this is Chewbacca. Chewbacca is a Wookiee from the planet Kashyyyk. But Chewbacca lives on the planet Endor. Now think about it; that does not make sense!Why would a Wookiee, an eight-foot tall Wookiee, want to live on Endor, with a bunch of two-foot tall Ewoks? That does not make sense! But more important, you have to ask yourself; What does this have to do with this case? Nothing. Ladies and gentlemen, it has nothing to do with this case! It does not make sense! Look at me. I'm a lawyer defending a major INTERNET TROLL, and I'm talkin' about Chewbacca! Does that make sense? Ladies and gentlemen, I am not making any sense! None of this makes sense! And so you have to remember, when you're in that jury room deliberatin' and conjugatin' the Emancipation Proclamation, [approaches and softens] does it make sense? No! Ladies and gentlemen of this supposed jury, it does not make sense! If Chewbacca lives on Endor, you must acquit! The defense rests!


----------



## littlepickles (Apr 29, 2011)

Damn OP that was harsh.


----------



## will22 (Mar 28, 2011)

funny cartoon, how bout some love for overweight people, so i don't come across 100% hateful. I don't think that being overweight comes from a lack of willpower. Also I appreciate those who are overweight who aren't proud of it, and don't joke about it too much.

The most disgusting thing ever: http://www.amazon.com/Diabetes-Guys...9XW3/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1308881012&sr=8-1
know someone who owned it, and watched it without permission out of sheer curiosity, the most nauseating video ever produced

Being proudly overweight to me is like being proudly cancerous. I think about this a lot because a lot of people very close to me are overweight and it bugs the living heck out of me when people don't treat it seriously enough.

Anyway, i do stand by my advice to skinny girls looking for guys. Just advice, not demands lol.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

This thread is hilarious.

Do go on, will22. Please.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

It's the start of the weekend, and someone's been drinking again.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

:blank


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Just another day at SAS....


----------



## kippan (Jun 4, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


> I take offense to that >=(
> 
> :lol


Aw I didn't mean to offend you. This comic was a "pffffft" to the OP.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

kippan said:


>


Hahaha. Are we that awful?


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

lol @ "snacks" ....haha wtf?


----------



## will22 (Mar 28, 2011)

There is hope for those of you overweight who realize that its a serious health issue, and want to work on it! I would recommend a diet free of processed foods and grains. I went from low-average BMI to low-skinny BMI on that diet. Not that average people should do that, but it does demonstrate weight loss potential for those who are overweight. I think it works because it eliminates the blood sugar crashes that can cause that hunger roller coaster.

Also, make a point of walking everywhere, and aim at jumping at the opportunity to do anything physical, instead of avoiding.

Also, low-dose amphetamine is great for SA and weight loss, it just totally kills appetite. Its actually argued to be the best med for SA up there with Nardil and Klonopin on the Medication forum. Its also used by models to look super skinny. I don't know about other weight loss meds.


----------



## Ron Jeremy (Jun 12, 2011)

Complete sexist bull, Iam offended! should'nt this be in the Lesbian section?

I vote to delete.:no


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

will22 said:


> Whats really important is on the inside, he is a really nice guy, etc.. Fine, fair enough. A few warnings about fat guys though.
> -blood sugar swings, this comes from carb binging, and results in mood swings. It's a non-stop Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde scenario.
> -most probably have pre-diabetes, but your hubby may become diabetic, which means even larger mood swings because he'll feel bad when his sugar is high too. Also, many important moments will be halted because of a the constant need for blood sugar checking.
> -You'll find yourself bringing him things, or he'll get his kids to bring him things. How gross and lazy!
> ...


Does this apply to overweight girls too?


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Snuffy said:


> skinny-guy-lost-skinny-girl-to-overweight-guy rage... lol.





littlepickles said:


> Damn OP that was harsh.


:ditto


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Every Once in a While SAS Produces a Entertaining Thread


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Skinny guys can be that way too.
So can medium guys.
And so can big girls, medium girls and skinny girls.
Weird huh?


----------



## will22 (Mar 28, 2011)

"Complete sexist bull, Iam offended! should'nt this be in the Lesbian section?"
wtf don't understand

"Skinny guys can be that way too.
So can medium guys.
And so can big girls, medium girls and skinny girls.
Weird huh?"
I expect and find much less of everything I mentioned from more skinny individuals. Of course there are exeptions.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Although I'm not particularly skinny... My fat boy's blood sugar swings send him from horny to simply cuddly and sleepy. Perfect when I don't feel like sex, and he'll give me sex anyway when I do feel like it.


----------



## will22 (Mar 28, 2011)

"Although I'm not particularly skinny..."
Ok well this is not addressed to you I'm afraid, person who if I show a bit of intolerance towards I will get a future predictable barrage of messages about intolerance. Lets not make this thread predictable, shall we? Of course I'm not attracted to overweight women, but its beside the point.

Anyway, his pancreas don't love it. Interesting to hear of someone who doesn't get crabby on lows. I assure you its an exception to the norm.

Oh and to all those using the word, "superficial", wtf. My posts explain fairly explicitly how being overweight is not just a superficial quality. If this thread ever gets deleted, it's because being overweight has become accepted like different hair colors by many people due to the prevalence of it here in the consumerist, developed part of the world. I'm not going to be swayed by Shrek the movie moral arguments.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

1/10

Very uninspired. At least try to make the fact that you're trolling less obvious next time, k?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Great....where has my Paxil fat gotten me?
Really, I am athletic. I do try to take care of myself.

Look, have a good self-esteem, stay positive. That's usually a boost.


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

Neptunus said:


> It's the start of the weekend, and someone's been drinking again.


I've been drinking all week... what did I miss?

Afterwards: snacks. Love it. (Maybe during too?)


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

That comic is ****in awesome hahahahah.

snacks haha that dude is a pimp with his pipe and mustache.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

pollster said:


> I've been drinking all week... what did I miss?
> 
> Afterwards: snacks. Love it. (Maybe during too?)


Lol, I wish I had something to drink right now.

*sigh*


----------

